# Sushi...



## espoir4949 (Aug 18, 2005)

I recently took up sushi making, but up to this point have only prepared simple rolls (california, cucumber, etc.).  I was wondering how do I shop for raw fish (salmon, tuna, so on).   Is the fish at my local grocery adequate for eating raw, or do I need to find a specialty market?  Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2005)

Let your nose be you guide! If you can smell fish as you approach the fish counter, the freshness is suspect.

Fresh fish smells like the ocean, not fishy. You should not hesitate to ask to smell a piece of fish before buying it. Also, look at it closely. Is it dried out and are there separations in the flesh.

If you can't find what you want at the supermarket, search out a fish market that meets the requirements. They are more likely to have fresh water eels, too.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2005)

It also does not hurt to tell the person behind the counter that you will be using the fish for sushi so it needs to be suitable to eat raw.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 18, 2005)

Where do you live? Do you have any specialty seafood vendors that are close by (i.e. Pike's Market in Seattle)?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2005)

Make sure the tuna you buy is sashimi grade and the salmon needs to be put in the freezer for a couple days - then allow to thaw in fridge.

When I have left-over fish I put in a plastic ziplock bag and put ice on bottom in bowl, place fish on top, more ice on top of that.  I have kept my fish very fresh for 3 days.  Change the water/ice every day.

Some Asian markets may have frozen unagi (eel) - boy is that stuff good!!!!

I like to add some cilantro to my salmon - we also like

chives
avocado
cream cheese
radish sprouts (if you can find them)
cucumbers

sashimi tuna
salmon
eel

I have seen sashimi grade tilapia one time but didn't get it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 18, 2005)

espoir4949 is from the Twin Cities (Minneapolis/St. Paul) area based on another post: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14102

Thought this info might give you a point of reference for suggestions.


----------



## espoir4949 (Aug 20, 2005)

*thanks*

Thank you all for your help


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 11, 2005)

What about sushi rice? I have been using just plain rice, but the other day went and got sushi rice. I made exactly per instruction, but in my opinion, it turnred out tobe too sticky, too tough kind of. What can be done to make rice softer?


----------



## ironchef (Sep 11, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> What about sushi rice? I have been using just plain rice, but the other day went and got sushi rice. I made exactly per instruction, but in my opinion, it turnred out tobe too sticky, too tough kind of. What can be done to make rice softer?


 
To make rice softer you would normally add more water, which would make it more sticky up to a point, then the rice would become mushy. Sushi rice will be stickier than regular short grain regardless. Perhaps you made it correctly the first time but because you've never used it before it seemed strange.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 12, 2005)

The thing was rice turned out to be too hard, sticky part was fine, i understand that, but hard, I don't think so. I'm comparing to restaurant sushi.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 12, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> The thing was rice turned out to be too hard, sticky part was fine, i understand that, but hard, I don't think so. I'm comparing to restaurant sushi.



Hi CharlieD - it could be that the bottom surface of the pan was too large and the water simmered away too fast; or it just simmered too fast.

I let mine come to a boil, simmer for 20 minutes covered, turn off stove, then let set for 10 minutes covered then take out and season with rice wine vinegar, sake, salt, and sugar, and cool by fanning and folding.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, I guess, I will just have to try again. Thanks


----------



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2014)

interesting what we've learned over the years, huh?


chuck, do you rinse your short grain rice that's to be made into sushi? i find 3 good quick soaks and rinses does the trick to remove just enough starch to keep it sticky-ish but not gummy.

also, i miss that quick little elfie.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 30, 2014)

I end up buying the rice maker, now I have perfect every time.


----------

